# Aww bless, you can't be grumpy after watching this.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Cute kid :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

:lol: 



My 10 year old Daughter has a professional drum kit, she's a Rock chick.


And I woke up feeling Grumpy this morning untill Snow white told me off  :lol: :lol:


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks for that. Amazing. Who is he?


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

He's a "natural" very gifted, he's so relaxed, he can interact with those around him without missing a beat and really gets into the music. Very talented.


----------

